# cmos battery and black screen



## kimosoi (Jan 28, 2012)

can a dead cmos battery in a hp compaq mini 110c lead to a black screen after the machine powers on?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

A dead CMOS battery can cause many symptoms.

What is the complete model number of the laptop.

You may want to look through the thread below and try the steps listed.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------

